# Thoughts on DPF delete on my 14 CTD



## CTDNathan (May 12, 2018)

So I’m 6 months into owning my diesel Cruze and love it. Haven’t had any issues with any emissions related components yet and only had to fill the DEF once. I know in due time it’ll cause problems (egr, dpf, etc). My question is does anyone here on the forum have a delete on their diesel Cruze in MA? 

If the tuning disables the dpf, egr, etc, does it show and N/A for readiness? Or “Ready”? With the new MA inspection crap, this would be vital. I’m not too worried about visual. 

Any input would be appreciated. If all else fails, would swapping everything over for inspections be worth the price of the delete?


----------

